

Ask PG: HN about to turn 5? - ColinWright

I note that PG's HN account [0] is 1810 days old, and the submission with ID 1 ditto[1].  1810 is very nearly exactly 5 years - so is HN about to turn 5?
======
pg
I wrote HN about 6 months before I launched it. Reddit was getting bought when
I wrote HN, and I didn't want to mess up the acquisition for them, so I
postponed launching till after the deal had closed.

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - thanks!

------
ColinWright
[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg>

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1>

